# Upper vs. Lower abdomen



## TammyW (Feb 15, 2011)

I have found a slide from an AAPC webinar of what organs are considered upper or lower.  

But the question that remains in our office ... that I can not find a definative answer to is ..

Is it the point of entry into the abdomen *OR* where the procedure was being done?  Some procedures, the surgeon may enter in the upper abdomen with scope, but then the procedure is done in lower abdomen.  

Since we are the anesthesia provider, we may not always have the surgeon's dictation ... or in some cases, the surgeon did not document upper or lower.   And we hate leaving the extra base unit on the table.

Any direction you could offer would greatly be appreciated!

   THANK YOU!!


----------



## bwolfe1 (Dec 20, 2012)

Do you remember where you found that slide? I would like a reference from a professional source like AAPC.   Thanks in advance.


----------



## TammyW (Dec 24, 2012)

AAPC Audio-Conference, 12/15/09,
Top 10 Anesthesia and Pain Management Coding Errors to Avoid for 2010


----------

